# Have you ever been a moderator?



## tj_cool (Sep 26, 2009)

Like the title says, have you ever been a moderator on a forum?

I have been a moderator on 2 dutch boards, but they had to stop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Currently I mod the USB loader (GX) boards (please visit us if you're interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

But what about you? Have you been asked to be moderator, or did you create a forum yourself? Or something else? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_Note:_ with other staff I mean thing like Podcast crew or Magazine staff (even if they have mod powers) here


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2009)

yeah i am mod and admin for the bebo page fast carz  "Say something!"


----------



## nadoon (Sep 26, 2009)

No, I wish to be a moderator. I don't think it will happen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I won't give up though. Well, the thing is, A few weeks ago I bumped and got warned. Trying to get rid of warn now.


----------



## zuron7 (Sep 26, 2009)

I've never been a forum mod.
I just started doing forums.Before I used to do more of CP(club penguin)and other stuff.But then I got bored of it.


----------



## Domination (Sep 26, 2009)

No. I'm too fail to be one. Any admin taht makes me a mod must be out of his mind.

But I think I remember quite a number of mods on other forums here...


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 26, 2009)

As for me, i was an admin at an xbox forum, but it got closed because it was too dead and both of us were not able to recruit more people, even when we made a recruitment thread at a few popular rom sites. It was pretty fun while it lasted for a week or so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looking at the options and etc.

O ya, speaking of, i think i was an admin at a old unofficial cheat forum as well, not sure what happen to that forum

Currently, only mod position would be at the cheats.gbatemp forum, but meh, i didn't do much, other than ban a few advertisement jerks and banning morons who cant think.


----------



## Kwartel (Sep 26, 2009)

Moderator on a Dutch DS forum, just a small one.


----------



## Raika (Sep 26, 2009)

Not interested.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 26, 2009)

yeh, quite a few times. I have a lot of geeky friends who are constantly setting up forums and I always get ask to be a moderator


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 26, 2009)

Quite some people seem to be mod/ have been mod
And even Admin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Other staff isn't very popular 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				nadoon said:
			
		

> No, I wish to be a moderator. I don't think it will happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're really 14 years old (like your profile says) its not too strange.
Usually the older people get to be mods 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (not very old, but most likely adults)
I dunno how young/old they are here but probably start around 20 (maybe a little younger)


----------



## WhySoSerious70 (Sep 26, 2009)

never been mod on a forum but I have been mod on a few stickam, tinychat and irc chats. does that count?


----------



## Berthenk (Sep 26, 2009)

Yeah, admin on a forum (about a server on Counter Strike: Source (if it's online) I'm also admin on).
Nothing else.


----------



## dice (Sep 26, 2009)

I was a mod and soon after admin of one other forum in the past, naturally it burned to the ground soon after.


----------



## giantpune (Sep 26, 2009)

yes.  i like the power.  i get to boot & ban people if im having a bad day.  it wakes up for any small body parts i may or may not have.

always respect the mods.  they have the power to delete your avatar


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

i was a mod then i was promoted to admin and now i own the forum..

basically, nothing so great about having a forum
its like i have to push myself going..
especially all other mods are useless..


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 26, 2009)

I am a global mod on an Underground Metal board and on the same board I used to be a "Lord Of Flesh" which was a group that uploaded tons of albums.


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 26, 2009)

WhySoSerious70 said:
			
		

> never been mod on a forum but I have been mod on a few stickam, tinychat and irc chats. does that count?


just vote for something


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 26, 2009)

No, I haven't ever been a moderator, but I'd like to become one to kick those n00bs out of the temp.


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 26, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> No, I haven't ever been a moderator, but I'd like to become one to kick those n00bs out of the temp.


Everyone wants that, so that reason is invalid


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm a moderator in Guildland. That's the website that runs 24/7 in my head. Right now it's streaming porn and pirating a copy of Star Fox Adventures.

Anyone, no, I haven't. The only site I was really into was PvXwiki, and it ended up that most of the time the whole thing was a game of favoritism and popularity instead of common sense. Not to mention a bunch of idiots who ran around making the place a shithole, then complained about it being a shithole, then were able to get off the hook from a ban because they were the only decent Guild Wars players on the site. I'm pretty sure the site's on it's deathbed right now, anyway. A lot of people started leaving, others became inactive, and the overall userbase started rolling downhill. I just left because I got bored of Guild Wars and finally had something to kill the time I would normally spend on that site (my R4).


----------



## myuusmeow (Sep 26, 2009)

A long time ago (Oct 21, 2005, 8:41pm seems about correct) I made a forum about Pokemon. It never got very popular but hey I was still Administrator.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 26, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I asked shaun about it but he didn't reply


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 26, 2009)

Some tips to become a mod:

1) Never ask to become one
2) Be sure your posts are useful (if you ever got warned, your chance reduces)
3) Use the report button. If they see that you help them a lot, your chance increases
4) Of course _they _(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) have to trust you

Also, a mod has big responsibilities. Don't think its very easy to be one


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 26, 2009)

I was co-sysop of a few boards during the BBS days.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 26, 2009)

I remember BBS days, even if I never connected to one, a school friend was always trying to convert other people to use it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





About the Poll, I'm more an Admin rank than a modo or an other staff job.
I'm a web developer, I like and _need_ to set up everything correctly for others.
Installing forums, learning and making websites, trying new features, etc. that's my way of doing. 
But I'm not doing this on very big websites, I wouldn't have the time for this, I'm a slow worker.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2009)

Cyan said:
			
		

> I remember BBS days, even if I never connected to one, a school friend was always trying to convert other people to use it



I love the old BBS systems, mostly because of how closed off they could be but alot of boards were pretty elitist with it as well.  The internet is definitely much better with forums, more users and a completely different atmosphere.


----------



## Opium (Sep 27, 2009)

I used to have my own GBA website and forums back in the day that I created with some friends.

And now obviously I'm a staff member here.


----------



## Splych (Sep 27, 2009)

Mod of a Pokemon Forum... It is getting better...


----------



## Twiffles (Sep 27, 2009)

I've been a mod on the old dilapidated Megaman/Rockman forum "The Undersquare" since 2006.
Course, times has taken quite a toll on the site since then. So sad. :[


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Sep 27, 2009)

i've never been a mod or admin, but actually i never wanted to be one, too much responsibility :-/


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 27, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Some tips to become a mod:
> 
> 1) Never ask to become one
> 2) Be sure your posts are useful (if you ever got warned, your chance reduces)
> ...


Which one?


----------



## Issac (Sep 27, 2009)

I have never been any kind of staff actually... I've often wanted to, but it never happened. I'll just have to start my own forum for that to happen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha


----------



## ZenZero (Sep 27, 2009)

i was a mod on PHO for a small time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd love to be a mod on a site like this tho! ... .... ... ... hint ... ... ...


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 27, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Wait, mods can actually see who reported someone with the report button?


On one of my old boards you could, but dunno if you can here


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 27, 2009)

Except my staff position here, I never had any powers on any other forum, this is my first and only one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not much of a forum person, but I found myself fit here, and on one other place, and that's what i frequent when i can..


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 27, 2009)

Toni, answer me/us, can you see who reported someone with the report button?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 27, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Toni, answer me/us, can you see who reported someone with the report button?


Yes we can


----------



## Opium (Sep 27, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Toni, answer me/us, can you see who reported someone with the report button?



We sure can.

*edit* damn beat. Damn you Tony!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 27, 2009)

Opium said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Sorry mate


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 27, 2009)

Not in the recent past, but back when Nintendo DS wifi was just released (and there were only 3 wifi games) I've been a moderator/admin of a few upstart friend code sharing communities (some that actually held some potential).


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 27, 2009)

Hmm, I see, thanks for the info Toni! (And Opium 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


Toni wins, Opium


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 27, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahah, I have done the same thing.

Trust me, its shunned upon, now they we have asked we will probably never get the power XD

It would be nice but the chances of it happening are slim to none.


----------



## Denida (Sep 27, 2009)

I modded at a torrent site, a gaming site and some proboard over the years...

As for "asking to be a mod" damaging your chances was that way those places I knew mod selection process worked before, but hasn't it always been that anywhere?


----------



## Satangel (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah, I've been a lot of times on Harry Potter forums and once on a DS flashcard site.


----------



## Minox (Sep 27, 2009)

Admin at one site, Mag & IRC staff here and a mod at cheats.gbatemp.net.


----------



## madtamski (Sep 27, 2009)

Smod then Admin of a warez site that's been going for over 4 years now.

Gave up the domain and DB to another member around 6 months ago as it was taking up too much of my time.

I'm an smod of a techy forum that's probably 8 years old now....it's kinda dying, but I still post there around once every day or so.

Liking being a pleb now, it's much less hassle


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 30, 2009)

Nope. i dont really want to be.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm not a Moderator on a Forum - but I am one on a FPS game Server, it gives the the power to kick people who swear in-game, change game maps & silent offensive people


----------



## Knarf (Oct 1, 2009)

I used to be one on a bunch of old invision forums. I also used to be an administrator. I've also been a mod on good a good old wii hacking forums...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 1, 2009)

Nope, I can't say I've ever been a moderator, administrator, or "other staff'. Nosiree. *Shifty eyes* Can they... can they tell I'm lying?


----------



## asdf (Oct 1, 2009)

Knarf said:
			
		

> I used to be one on a bunch of old invision forums. I also used to be an administrator. I've also been a mod on good old *lolno*.


I would take that down.

I've moderated on some friends boards, but never really liked it.


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Oct 1, 2009)

I was a mod in a piratz forum

not one of the main mods, but oh well


----------



## MAD_BOY (Oct 1, 2009)

I've been a mod and an admin at the Multi Theft Auto forums.


----------



## updowners (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't really want to be a mod. It would be too much of a hassle maintaining the forum.


----------



## CrimsoniteX (Oct 1, 2009)

I've been a moderator and administrator on more than one forum :-)


----------



## Regiiko (Oct 1, 2009)

Used to be a mod on a MMORPG's biggest fan-site and I got bored of all the internal politics/drama going on so I just posted shock pictures (meatspin/goatse) all across the forum as a form of resignation.

As far as I know, my IP ban is still in place even though this happened in '07.


----------



## kboxer (Oct 1, 2009)

I am a Super Moderator on a HD Video site. I was a Moderator on a game site as well similar to this but a lot smaller but I finished because of personal reasons there.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 1, 2009)

Used to mod a forum where we pretty much gave away latest apps and games for mobile phones, this was back when it seemed like mobile games were going to overtake regular gaming, of course now all we get is shovelware but back then there were some great games being made.  It was called "Mobile Bonanza" but the owner sold out and became legit so I left.

Used to also be admin a forum called "Batteries Not Required" and I use to just post the latest Gameboy Colour, Neo Geo Pocket and Wonderswan roms.  I just stopped it when I moved away and gave up the internet for a year.  Last rom I posted was GBC version of Commander Keen which was pretty bad.

I'm also global mod on this forum...which you'd never guess seeing that I never suspend, warn people or even close threads.  I hardly ever slap my epenis about.


----------



## Lumstar (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm still admin of my own forum. But there's been no posts, even from me, in almost 2-1/2 years... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I've been promoted on a few now-dead boards in the past. Don't remember where or what position.


----------



## dice (Oct 1, 2009)

Thordrian said:
			
		

> I'm also global mod on this forum...which you'd never guess seeing that I never suspend, warn people or even close threads.  I hardly ever slap my epenis about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zeromac (Oct 1, 2009)

Thordrian said:
			
		

> I'm also global mod on this forum...which you'd never guess seeing that I never suspend, warn people or even close threads.  I hardly ever slap my epenis about.


pfft yea right you warned me * AND* suspended me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It was for good reasons though


----------



## Raika (Oct 1, 2009)

Thordrian said:
			
		

> I never suspend, warn people or even close threads.  *I hardly ever slap my epenis about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, very funny...


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 1, 2009)

I actually only frequent two boards (GBAtemp and the EZFlash US forums) and I am staff on both.

Never had any desire to make my own; why bother when someone else will do all the donkey work associated with running a server (I did slip recently and got stuck with setting up a bunch for people).

Only "sites" I have "owned" are little more than file hosting sites (maybe a line or three of text if truly necessary) for hosting/mirroring the odd tool/hack.


----------



## Langin (Oct 3, 2009)

I was admin on an very old forum(closed) and an mod(forum is closed too)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm a moderator on two sites (one is a Wikidot site created by leiger, and the other one is going well, but we could do with some more traffic if anyone's interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 9, 2009)

I was the sysop on a very crappy All American BBS running on a Commodore64, long before you guys were born 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Didn't have a dedicated line tho, so it went nowhere.
Been a mod, global mod, supervisor here at the 'temp.

I'm currently eyeing Ace Gunman's admin position, and have been camping out under an inconspicuous cardboard box in his front yard for the past 2 weeks waiting for the guards to clear.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 10, 2009)

This poll is somewhat surprising. So many people have been mods before?

The only site that I was mod on failed. Horribly. It might have partly been my fault, but things would have been different if I was admin


----------



## dice (Oct 10, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> I'm currently eyeing Ace Gunman's admin position
> 
> We all are, didn't you know?
> 
> QUOTE(mthrnite @ Oct 9 2009, 02:16 PM) and have been camping out under an inconspicuous cardboard box in his front yard for the past 2 weeks waiting for the guards to clear.



What box?


----------



## Wallydraigle (Oct 10, 2009)

I administrate the forums at TFNN, which you've no doubt heard of.


----------



## DarkSzero (Oct 10, 2009)

I started as a moderator in a forum about emulators. Eventually I got promoted to admin and then the forum was basically mine (technically I wasn't, but everyone knew that if you ever wanted something related to an admin, you had to contact me)
Eventually, after a couple years, the forum died.


----------



## Velveteer (Oct 10, 2009)

I currently Administrate Pokenations but I worked my way up from a Mod. That's probably the only place worth mentioning that I've been staff.


----------



## gtmtnbiker (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm a moderator at a gamecube forum.  It's a lot of work on an active site.  Sometimes you feel obligated to make sure each thread has an answer but in reality, you don't.

My biggest peeve is people not reading FAQs or searching the forums.


----------



## Hells Guardian (Nov 18, 2009)

I was a mod and then an admin at GSCentral.org. I've opted to be removed from the administration pannel but still retain my mod powers and even most of the administration access. (most meaning I can no longer access the server to update the board or anything like that. I can modify the boards add new ones delete them ect.

and I 100% agree with gtmtnbiker


----------



## Gore (Nov 21, 2009)

Modded a private server forum
Administrator on a private Travian alliance forum (off-site)


----------



## MadClaw (Nov 21, 2009)

I AM a moderator of two forums and an administrator of one.


----------



## razorback78 (Nov 23, 2009)

so since most of you are moderators and administrators...what is the benefit anyways?...aside from banning people and closing threads.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 23, 2009)

razorback78 said:
			
		

> so since most of you are moderators and administrators...what is the benefit anyways?...aside from banning people and closing threads.



There are no real benefits, when you break it down its just a massive waste of time and effort in the long run.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Nov 23, 2009)

Way back in the day, I was a mod of the Geocities forums. Lots of jerks there.

If we want to include Talkers, I've been staff on several of those.


----------



## hundshamer (Nov 23, 2009)

I was a moderator at Yafaze (R.I.P.) and other smaller forums.


----------



## mrfatso (Nov 26, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> razorback78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that and we have another section to discuss forum matters but other than 1 extra forum/section, there isnt any benefit as well.


----------



## prowler (Nov 26, 2009)

Gobal moderator on a site i can not say :3


----------



## HBK (Nov 26, 2009)

Moderator at Online Football Manager and battlepedia administrator at The Daily Neopets. xD


----------



## Daku93 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm moderator and admin in my own small German board.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 30, 2009)

super moderator @ psp-hacks
moderator @ mango12


----------



## fgghjjkll (Dec 21, 2009)

Administrator at gamenow.asia forums. (Official MENUdo forums)
Moderator at some forum i don't give a shit about anymore.....


----------



## outgum (Dec 27, 2009)

Ive Moderated and been Admin on a Maple Story Private Server..... Untill we got a C&D XD
before that i was a Mod on a Hacking Website.

That is all XD


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 27, 2009)

Yep, I'm a mod here, and I run an active board somewhere else too. It's fun, I enjoy both.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Dec 28, 2009)

I've run my own private forums, and I have moderated large commercial forums.

I learned a vital lesson too.

If you ain't being paid, to run something that isn't yours, you are inherently into punishment, and we should all be allowed to kick you, as you simply enjoy it.


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Dec 28, 2009)

I was a Mod on a MMORPG for like a few month's before they took out a certain pvp area and the game wasn't that good after a while(runescape)


----------



## Cermage (Dec 28, 2009)

i've been a moderator at a couple sites. anime, warez, music forums. half of them are dead from C &D's or just the admin disappeared off the face of the internet. 

then i tried being an admin for a bit, started up a j-music forum after a huge ass j-music went and lost all their links . way too much hassle than its worth. constant maintenance, taking care of people doing noobish things e.t.c enjoyable for a time but nothing i'd want to try again, too much effort xD.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 28, 2009)

Been a Mod before, never a 'true' Admin of a popular site (By popular, AT LEAST 100+ people, usually 1K+) and no to the 'Other staff'.

So.. Yes/No/No.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 29, 2009)

over half of us are mods


----------



## mrfatso (Dec 30, 2009)

haha, that might explain the lack of mod lust we have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 since we are already mods in other forums, we do not feel the need to say, gimme me mod power or i will rawr


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 30, 2009)

I have been an administrator on a phBB forum thing for around a week with a friend (Then we stopped it), it wasn't legitimately for something, just a school assignment.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 17, 2010)

Been all three on multiple forums and sites. People trust my judgement. (Hint Hint)


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 17, 2010)

I've been a mod, but no where popular. I'm not interested in being an admin. I'd like to be part of staff, but, as many people here have noticed (and kept to themselves), I'm not staff material.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 17, 2010)

Supervisor on GBAtemp!

One can dream...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## KevInChester (Jan 17, 2010)

Super Moderator on a few boards, Emutalk was the main one (also PJ64s site)
and 
Admin on EmuP (has roms so won't put full name).


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 17, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Supervisor on GBAtemp!
> 
> One can dream...
> 
> ...













I don't know if it's something to dream about though
It might look fun and all in the beginning to have some more features, but after a while you get used to it
and then it's no more fun, just a serious hap out of your free time
of course, many of us come here in their free time anyway


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jan 20, 2010)

My friend made a forum and made me an admin. Kinda slacked off though. Oh well, never caught on too much.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 20, 2010)

Well on this site, no and doubt one day I would ever become one.
On a site that I used to help run, yes. But then my brother ran out of money to pay for it


----------



## WiiThoko (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah, but it was on a friend's site and there was only about 5 other people on the board.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 20, 2010)

I was once a mod here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





See?


----------



## WildWon (Jan 20, 2010)

Nope. Never.

On another note, i have not done modding on any other forums (never stuck around on one long enough to find out if i could lol), but i was a mod in the #roms channel of dalnet (then later, zerofuzion when Dal cracked down on file transfers lol). So, that wasn't technically a site, but it did get a decent traffic flow.


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 20, 2010)

I've been the admin of a Maple Story server forum of about 500 members, as well as a sysop on a couple of wikis.
It's hard work running things. :/


----------



## Aeladya (Jan 23, 2010)

I was a mod for a ROM site's forum a while (I was in charge of the RPG system on the forum), but then the owner decided he didn't want that following him so he closed down the site (PJRPG if anyone cares...it's closed down so it's not like I can get in trouble for it...I think). I've been mods and admins for various RP forums for years now though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Dark Blade (Jan 23, 2010)

I've never been a mod. Otherwise I'd have to ban all the funny guys!


----------



## user0002 (Jan 31, 2010)

No, it's too time-consuming and, frankly, I think I'd quickly become bored of being a moderator.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm now officially Chief Fagdrian and Admin of the Facebook GBAtemp group


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm one of the current videogame forum moderators on Nexopia. (most people here probably wont know what that is, it's basically a social networking site with a HUGE forum system, popular mostly in Canada)


----------



## KingAsix (Feb 21, 2010)

i would love to be one, I think I would have a hot here if the need for one arose in the future. I've joined like over 100+ forums in my day but GBAtemp is the only one I've actually sa=tayed on for more than 5 months (i will be a 2 year old temper in june)


----------



## elmoreas (Feb 21, 2010)

Up until about 2 months ago I was a mod (of sorts) on the Indiana Airsoft Associations forums for the part of the retail store section. I dealt only with people who were posting to a store and the store's postings so I did not deal with the public at large but it was still a mod position.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm a moderator on Game-Spin.com
I'm also good friends with the admin.


----------

